# Beach Cruiser MTB conversion



## RockyMntMonkey (Dec 13, 2015)

Howdy all,

Now I admit this is a stupid idea but stupid does = fun. I'm starting to get very sick of seeing so many carbon wonder bikes take over the industry with suspension more complex than apollo rockets, more gears than a semi-truck, and wheels that cost more than a house. My wife and I have been doing the tourist thing riding beach cruisers around San Diego and thats when it struck me. This 40lbs hunk of coaster brake steel would be awful yet awfully fun on the trails back in the front range of Denver. 

Before I tread into this adventure headlong I wanted to see if the wise single speeders of the internet could either show me their builds or give me some tips on which frames, parts, ect I should use. Safety is a non-issue as rowdiness is the main goal. So...

SHOW ME WHAT YOU'VE GOT!


----------



## blaklabl (Mar 14, 2011)

RockyMntMonkey said:


> Howdy all,
> 
> Now I admit this is a stupid idea but stupid does = fun. I'm starting to get very sick of seeing so many carbon wonder bikes take over the industry with suspension more complex than apollo rockets, more gears than a semi-truck, and wheels that cost more than a house. My wife and I have been doing the tourist thing riding beach cruisers around San Diego and thats when it struck me. This 40lbs hunk of coaster brake steel would be awful yet awfully fun on the trails back in the front range of Denver.
> 
> ...


I don't have a beach cruiser conversion to show you, but just wanted to chime in to agree re: the overload of MTB marketing. I too got sick of it and just bought a 97 rockhopper off CL and converted it to SS. I still have a plastic wonder bike, but as of the lastly year or so I have just grown tired of the constant maintenance and overthinking of everything. After 30 years of riding, I just decided to go backwards I guess.

I don't know how many "true" beach cruiser conversions you'll find on here, but the experience of finding a 20 year old steel bike and giving it new life has been pretty rewarding. I have a rigid fork coming for it next week and then it will be "done". 26", rigid and single.










By the way I also have decided to stop looking daily at Pinkbike, Vital, etc. to cut down on the noise. Just using the forum here for ideas/advice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cotharyus (Jun 21, 2012)

For a while, Transition made the bike you're talking about - a Transition Clunker. It seems like there are a few other options running around out there - coaster brakes, single speed, steel frame, low rise BMX bars, things like that. So if it's more your bag, you might be able to buy one. However, there's something to be said for building something like this up. They really can be super fun to ride. With that said:

skidding really is one of the worst enemies of a well built trail, and most people who ride clunkers can't figure out how not to skid (it can be done...but it takes a steady foot, and really good control) every time they put the brakes on. A good steel SS frame with a simple nod to modernity through the addition of disc brakes may be a safer bet (better control) and also much more kind to the trails.


----------



## mr_chrome (Jan 17, 2005)

- not into "cruiser" bikes but definitely wanted a bike for taking on vacation to the beach or wherever.....I eventually built my SS 29er but kept an extra cog to convert to "cruiser" status for vacation mode......


----------



## FLYINW (Apr 26, 2016)

My former MTB. A steel framed Rockhopper turned BMX styled single speed cruiser


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

I suggest you look into "klunkers." I have not been around long enough to know a lot about mtb history, butklunkers are a fun niche in the market. unfortunately, they aways seem to appear as a novelty and quickly disappear.


----------

